# Whare Can i get a new heating element??



## Ducky (Nov 1, 2008)

title says it all 

heating element in my foggier died


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I would think you'd have to order one from the manufacturer of the fogger.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, I've actually had pretty good luck calling up manufacturers and having them send me parts. You didn't say what kind of fogger you have, but if it's one of those $30 ones you're probably better off hitting the party store after-Halloween sales for a new fogger. If you spent some money on it though parts would be the cheaper way to go.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 1, 2008)

it is a Skull Fogger by Gemmy 


It is 700W
Model No. F-80HB


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

you might be able to go to party city and buy some returned foggers for super cheap and use them for parts or check them out and see if they are just clogged. Kouma and I bought a couple foggers the other day and the lines were clogged. You could certainly end up with foggers for $5 or less. I don't think a element will be that cheap.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

How long have you owned that fogger, and what type of fog solution did you use? Was it gemmy solution? Black bottle or white? The reason I ask is this.. In 2007 I had 3 Gemmy foggers crap out on me. I threw away 2 of them, and in 2008 bought 3 more and a new bottle of solution. I also have a $400. pro fogger a friend gave me. Halloween night 2008 I filled the foggers with my solution left over from 2007 (a white bottle), then topped them off with a little of the new solution when it ran out. They ran for about 20 min and also crapped out on me. My husband and I dismembered all the foggers and determined the solution was getting to the heating element, which WAS getting hot, but could not pass through to the nozzle. The heating elements were clogged. I contacted Gemmy and explained the situation. They said the solution distributed in 2007 had been recalled as it was clogging the foggers. They put out a new and improved solution (the one in the black bottle) in 2008. So I sent them my 4 Gemmy foggers and they replaced them for me. Actually just got them back this week. That may not be your problem and this may not apply to you, but it may be helpful to someone else.


----------

